# Guianacara geayi?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Came across a group of these at 4-5" but can't find a whole lot of information on them.

Wondering if anyone knows much about their husbandry and aggression?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Guianacara_ are neat fish ... think like a cross between _Gymnogeophagus_ and keyholes. Most common species is _Guianacara sphenozona_, the one usually sold as geayi. It's rare to find real geayi, like the real _Geophagus surinamensis_ they are only found in French Surinam, an area that's not commically collected. These guys are acaras that think they are geophagus, I'd kept them just like Gymno's but of course in warmer, consistant water. Those ones you saw were probably full grown, largest males I've seen were 6" or so. Had them way back (circa 1994 or so). More touchy than other acaras, but no so bad as Satanoperca or gymno's though. *Dutch Dude* has some Rio Caroni species I believe, so if he isn't too busy I'm sure he will pipe up. I remember someone else here on the forum has bred them, but can't remember whom. I kept mine like keyholes, they did well but never spawned for me. Didn't have them long though, traded them back to the LFS I worked at.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

These are coming from a guy who specializes in rare fish that even guys like Jeff Rapp's have trouble getting ahold of, so I believe him in his identification of the fish 

They're really cool looking - just trying to decide if I can find the tank space or want to make the tank space for em'.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If he's getting them from French Surinam, then they'd deffinately be geayi. And if he has a connection into that country that no one else has, then get us some real Geo surms too!!! 

They are deffinately cool looking. I'd get them if they really are geayi, just to say I was the first person in the US to breed them!! :lol: They really do look like a cross between an acara and a geo, very unique profile. I wouldn't mind trying them out again, but have many more species on my list first. Still a good deal can always change that list, and never before seen fish can deffinately alter it.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi DBS

I keep a group of 6 Guianacara stergiosi (rio Caronii) in a 90 gallon tank. They are lovely fish only a bit shy. Their colors are not the most interesting but what you rarely see on the pics is the iridescent on their scales. Guianacara are rarely seen and most likely becouse of their dull coloration. Luckily they compensate in behaviour. I never seen such a peaceful cichlid! Even Bolivians show more "aggression" while Guianacara grow to abouth 5 to 6 inch. Males can develop a head hump while females tend to be smaller. At young age it is almost impossible to sex them. They are social fish that do best in small groups of 6 or more. They need caves and lots of driftwood to be happy. Howler also keeps a group of Guianacara and his fish spawned recently. You can find a post abouth this a couple of pages ago. Guianacara are quit tolerant if it comes to water qualety. Best is to keep the temp between the 25C and 30C with 27 as optimum. In nature the temp can raise to 32C but I would not recommend that. Males quarrel a lot over territories but this is realy peaceful compared to other cichlids. Maybe you did read I bought some discus and are growing them out. Once they are close to adult I will put them in with the Guianacara. They will be an interesting mix. The beauty of the Discus and the funny behaviour of the Guianacara. If you want an interesting mid sized peacefull cichlid I do suggest the Guianacara. One thing you should know abouth them,...they dig caves! They will destroy a planted tank!


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Here the link to the discussion I mentioned 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157102


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information Dutch Dude!

Unfortunately I don't think I have room in any tanks due to them being diggers.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like I'll be getting my hands on 4 of these - will post pictures later. Supposed to be picking them up today. :dancing: :fish: :drooling:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

If you don't have problems with digging I'm sure you won't regret. They do best in small groups and 4 is the minimum. They like lots of driftwood and or caves. I like to see some pics


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

you must be getting Gary's group. I was thinking about them but then decided that I have no room for them. Good luck with them and post pictures soon.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

They're in a tank right now, Gary also gave me about 8 sajica.

The Guanacara are pretty timid right now and darkened up - so I'll post pictures later after they settle down.


----------

